# headed down to 3 mile bridge today



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope to see some of you down there. I'll be staying from this afternoon until some time tomorrow.

I'll be on a black dodge dakota.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Let us know how you do...If you can post from there, particularly let us know if anyone is catching any Blue Crabs...Having a craving for a Blue Crab boil...Good Luck!!...now days probably cheaper to just buy them at Patti's, haha...


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw a lot of crabs after midnight.

About 4pm yesterday i caught a 24 inch red on an 8 inch croaker.

Just before dark I caught a 5 foot gar on an 8 inch croaker.

Around 10pm I caught a big sailcat on live shrimp under a bobber.

About 230am I caught a 31 inch red on an 8 inch croaker.

All in all a good day for me.

Hotspots set me with great bait.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Whats a gar? A 5 foot fish sounds good to me. Pics?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

straiders98 said:


> Whats a gar? A 5 foot fish sounds good to me. Pics?


Im assuming hes talking about alligator gar.they are long fish with big scales and rows of razor sharp teeth.they resemble an alligator head and they are prehistoric i believe.


How far down were you when you caught the reds and how did you rig your bait if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just looked up a pic of them, thats crazy looking. I didnt know we had them around here.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

straiders98 said:


> I just looked up a pic of them, thats crazy looking. I didnt know we had them around here.


Yep there around here and they get big.i have personally caught one that was around seven feet and one of my friends on the forum caught a nine footer.im not sure if it is every type of gar but i know some have a row of thick sharp teeth going along the middle of their mouth kund if like an iron maiden.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess I was in the middle. I could see both ends pretty good. I did see several good size fish caught closer to the bank, which I assume were reds, but all of those before dark.

For the reds I had the croakers rigged in the tail under a balloon. The depth I was fishing I dont think played into it becasue every time I looked to check on the balloon I could see the croaker out there fluttering on top of the water. 

I was fishing out away from the 98 bridge. The currents wouldnt let my baits stay over that way. So I fished where the currents let me.

Yes I also assume it was an alligator gar. It was more of a hard pull, and fast movement than the reds.

The biggest red was about 2:30am, it was dark as 1000 midnights in a cypress swamp and I couldnt see him, but I could hear him out there wallowing like a hog. It was exciting, geting him in by myself. It wa a shame to have to let him go.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, and abnout the pics. My camera battery was completely gone. I missed some really great pics of not only the fish, but the sailboats in the sunset, and the big boats in the sunrise, and I have never seem as many pelicans at one time. All in All, it was a memory, not a thing I'll ever be able to show any one. But then again I guess the pics couldnt have done them much justice anyway.


----------

